# Oh dear! Caught kitten peeing in the kids sand pit!



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Kitty was exploring the garden with the kids, and I caught her mid pee in the kids sand pit... so I told her NO and took her out the sand pit, removed the yucky sand. but when I came back from disposing of the sand the kitten was back in the box in poo position! I quickly picked her up said no and popped her into the litter tray (it was easily accesable and she has done all of her toileting in there up to this point) 

Did I do the right thing? How am I supposed to deal with this? I just did what I would have done if it was one of the kids doing it (I have 3 aged 8y 6y and 1y) 

Good job pixie is so damn cute!!! 

Thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You could try citrus. Cats tend not to like the smell.

Sadly though the sandpit is very similar to her litter box in all ways, so is there a way to cover it when your kids are not using it, and when they are they can shoo her away?


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> You could try citrus. Cats tend not to like the smell.
> 
> Sadly though the sandpit is very similar to her litter box in all ways, so is there a way to cover it when your kids are not using it, and when they are they can shoo her away?


Thanks  It is lidded when not in use, she jumped and and peed when the toddler was playing in it! I will have to keep a closer eye on her and keep saying NO and sticking her in the right place I guess, cheeky little minx she is, I will be going through all this again with the human baby in a few months


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Another thing, I would consider keeping her inside until she is fully vaccinated, as I assume at 9 weeks she wont be


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Another thing, I would consider keeping her inside until she is fully vaccinated, as I assume at 9 weeks she wont be


Thats a good point GWM,best not to take chances infact it is probably not a great idea for her to be outside until she is spayed,either, unless it is a cat proof garden . She could escape quite easily if you take your eyes of her for a second.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

buffie said:


> Thats a good point GWM,best not to take chances infact it is probably not a great idea for her to be outside until she is spayed,either, unless it is a cat proof garden . She could escape quite easily if you take your eyes of her for a second.


Hi yes, she isnt vax yet.. having her first jab on monday. I can see your point but with 3 kids coming and going and it being summer holidays it is VERY VERY hard to stop her from getting into the garden bar locking her in the kitchen or in a bedroom for the next 3/4 weeks until shes fully vax. I figured supervised access to the garden is the lesser of the evils, she is wearing a collar with a name tag and I know its pretty unlikely as I know they prefer to wait until the 2nd jabs to microchip but Im going to ask if they will try to chip her on monday. No cats/foxes come into my garden so Im pretty positive no nasty germs are lurking (apart from her pee in the pit!!)

The garden is pretty safe and fully enclosed (my kids play out there!). shes certainly enjoying herself rolling about in the sun on the grass

She IS def being spayed as soon as she is old enough! I do not want kittens!


----------

